# Finally, things are coming together



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Talked to my brother Clint in Alaska today, and I now have two crew for the end of April for a Gulf crossing to Florida. Having done many a canoe adventure, and other activities with both of them, I can shove off with a known quanity for crew. Though Kevin doesn't have much experience sailing, and only one leg, he is intelligent, and has a good grasp of how things work. Clint, on the other hand, has offshore experience, as well as great mechanical skills.

All in all, I'm pretty satisfied with the way it's working out. Plus, I have a month to shakedown all the changes I've made, as well as get some more miles under my belt. Dang, it's great to finally have something more definite to plan around.

I figure we can make the offshore run to Port Aransas for a crew shakedown, then head across along the 28th parallel and make for the Dry Tortugas. Makes me glad I didn't push on back in November.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Good luck John... Have fun... let us know how the shakedown cruise goes.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Well, as Tom Petty said, the waiting is the hardest part. But at least now I have a better idea of how long a wait!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

PB.
Sounds all good. I'm more than somewhat envious. Where are you now btw ? 
TD


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Currently, Clear Lake, TX, which is on Galveston Bay. About a day away from the Gulf by sail, half a day by motor.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> I figure we can make the offshore run to Port Aransas for a crew shakedown, then head across along the 28th parallel and make for the Dry Tortugas. Makes me glad I didn't push on back in November.


The Ontario 32 is a good, solid boat fully capable of making this sort of journey. My former dentist, Judy Millard, has sailed one with her husband for years now (http://www.searoom.com/veleda/index.html) and it's an excellent, if compact, vessel. My own dear, soon to be leased out Viking 33 was built by Ontario Yachts, and they made 'em properly.

Fair winds!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

There's another couple from Ontario, retired school teachers, that have done a trans-Atlantic in their Onatrio 32. There have been a couple of articles in Good Old Boat about them. Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> I figure we can make the offshore run to Port Aransas for a crew shakedown, then head across along the 28th parallel and make for the Dry Tortugas. Makes me glad I didn't push on back in November.


What's the rationale behind that ? From Clear Lake TX, PA is away from DT , right ? Remember this is not my neck of the woods. Is this a prevailing winds situation ?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Port Aransas is south of Galveston (where we would enter the Gulf). It's about a 20-24 hour run offshore, with places you can head back in along the way. Then we can either head inshore for a day, or head east from there.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

John,

Sounds awesome. Keep me posted.

- CD


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

CD - any words of wisdom as to the best crossing course? I've been told that the 28th parallel is a fairway, but the chart I was looking at didn't really indicate that.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I just spoke with some guys that have done that three times. Each time they went across they said they would never do it again???? The worst part is Texas, apparently.

Contact Mfcfdl. I think that is his name here. He just did that trip on a Catalina 400 single handed. 

I will give you some advice about the Tortugas, if that is your destination: You cannot go in at night. There are very strong currents and many shallow reefs. I am going off of memory here, so will need to discuss the particulairs with you later, but there are 2 entrances (north and south). The north is pretty much a straight shot in. However, the charts are old and there are many reefs to watch out for. You MUST have your CP working and know when you are approaching. You will go from 130 feet water to 50 (and drop off quickly from there) and still not see any land. Think of the water gardens but shallow. Many, many, many shipwrecks there for that reason. If you hit the area at night, heave to or make for another port. Key west is 61 miles east. Or, you can make for Naples or Fort Myers which can be entered at night (I think Ft Myers or Fort Myers Beach is easier than Naples at night... other may dissagree).

If you want specifics on any of that, let me know. Or, you can wait until it is a bit closer and I will spend as much time as you need to help. 

Still look forward to meeting you.

- CD


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Well, get that boat done and splashed down here and we'll buddy boat across. Since you have 8 more feet than I do, you oughta be able to keep up! 

Not really sure about first port of call, will depend on getting the crew back to Alaska, I'm guessing Tampa/St Pete for an airport.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I hear a race is in the offing... I'm betting on PB over CD... but reserve the right to hedge my bet...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

PB,

That would be awesome if we could buddy-boat across!! Safe that way. But, don't wait on me. Too many things beyond my control here. I am getting there though, slowly. 

And SD, the smart money ISSSS on PB. I will be the first to admit that!!

- CD


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

How can the smart money be on me? I'm the guy that epoxy's his telltales as a method of achieving perfect sail trim.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Well Pb I am the guy that eases his sheets if it means spilling his drink!!! At least your epoxy gives the apperance of caring how fast you go. My sails flapping in the wind portray just the opposite!!!!!

- CD


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Seriously though CD, you looking at any kind of time frame? I'm assuming you'd like to get out before hurricane season starts.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

PB,

I just do not know. I am so frustrated about it I cannot tell you. Things on my business that are restraining me some and out of my control. I will keep you in the loop.

- CD

PS Yes, before Hurricane season or after. Not during. Been there, done that, no thanks.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Ok, hope it all gets sorted out. If before HS, my departure isn't set in stone. Can wait a week or two, as I would imagine mid May is about as late as you would go.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I would consider early June. Nothing after. I have been in too many Hurricanes to trust fate again!! Of course, if there was no global warming I would not have this problem!! (Smile)

- CD


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey Beezer!
If you for any reason need to come in this way let me know be glad to help anyway I possible could Weather gets bad you can hole up here we'd be glad to have ya.
Where you going for cane season?

Matt


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Most likely heading up the Coast, or spend the summer on the Tennessee River system. No firm plans yet, just have to see how the season shapes up. And Matt, would help to know where "here" is.  Appreciate the offer.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Well Pb I am the guy that eases his sheets if it means spilling his drink!!! At least your epoxy gives the apperance of caring how fast you go. My sails flapping in the wind portray just the opposite!!!!!
> 
> - CD


To hell with it CD, epoxy the sails, that will stop the blighters from flapping.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Make em to hard to roll up you silly Wombat

Beezer

Fort Walton Beach Fl.
Im pretty familliar with the coast from Mobile to Appalachacola if you need any help.Thought I had that on there sorry

You might like this it shows the gulf stream in the gulf for four days. windows doesn't like the certificate but it is ok its a goverment site.https://www.navo.navy.mil/cgi-bin/animate.pl/metoc/40/84/0-0-17/2


----------

